# [SOLVED] New to me iMac G5 20&quot; iSight with OS X startup issues



## revelry (May 27, 2008)

Hey all, a friend gave me her old iMac G5 with the OS X Install Discs. I've always had Windows machines but figured I'd try out Mac since it's free. However, it's not starting up properly.

I found some troubleshooting steps (it's loading to flashing folder) and got to where I hold C during startup with the install disc in but there's no startup disk to select for installing OS X.

It sounds like to me the hard drive has crapped out but I thought I'd ask the pros here if there's any advanced steps to try first.

here's what "diskutil list" gives me:
/dev/disk0
0: apple_partition_scheme 5.6GB disk0
1: apple_partition_map 31.5 KB disk0s1
2: apple_driver_atapi 4.0 KB disk0s2
3: apple_HFS Mac OS X Install Disc 1 5.5 GB disk0s3
4: apple_boot 46.4 MB disk0s4


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: New to me iMac G5 20" iSight with OS X startup issues*

Hi you will find a list of troubleshooting steps here Apple - Support - iMac G5 + G5 iSight


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: New to me iMac G5 20" iSight with OS X startup issues*

The flashing folder means that the firmware finds no OS to boot from. Trying to install is the best thing. Once you have booted to the installer, instead of opening the Terminal, open Disk Utility and see if there are any hard drives listed in the left pane.


----------



## leosaba73 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: New to me iMac G5 20" iSight with OS X startup issues*

EMC? 2082 ?
iMac G5 20"/2.1/512MB/250GB/S D/ ìAP/BT
A1145 version model mac
I WILL because i don't no have me the dvd set for recovery...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: New to me iMac G5 20" iSight with OS X startup issues*

This thread is 3 months old. Please start your own thread with the problem and the help you need. And if you are looking for the recovery disks, contact Apple and for a fee they will send you replacements.


----------

